# ¡Feliz Día del Amigo!



## aleCcowaN

¡Muchas felicidades a todos los amigos que tenemos en estos foros!

Hoy se festeja en la Argentina el Día del Amigo, y quiero saludar especialmente a mis compatriotas con los que nos cruzamos aquí todos los días y que ya son buenos amigos.

Y saludar también a muchos otros amigos que tenemos en estos foros, puesto que la amistad no reconoce fronteras ni nacionalidades.

Por los viejos amigos, por los nuevos, por los que ya no están, por los que conoceremos en el futuro ¡un enorme abrazo a todos! y ¡que viva la amistad!

Alec


----------



## Fernita

¡¡Gracias, Alec!!

¡Muy lindas tus palabras! No hay nada que agregar, simplemente:

¡Felicidades a todos en el Día del Amigo!

Con todo cariño,

Fernita.​


----------



## Rayines

Muchas gracias Fernita y Ale. ¡Felicidades para todos!, y va una partecita de una poesía de Aída Bortnik:
*"..............*​*..............*​*Los amigos*​*solamente hacen*​*Que el espejo*​*nos devuelva la imagen*​*De alguien capaz*​*de ser amado.*​*Los amigos*​*solamente hacen*​*Que la vida valga la*​*pena ser vivida"*​​*                                      Aída  Bortnik*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Es hermoso que Argentina festeje el Día del Amigo, y debería ser un ejemplo a seguir para todos los países del mundo.

Tuve el honor de recibir un mensaje muy hermoso de un querido amigo  argentino felicitándome en este día ... para él y para todos ustedes mis felicitaciones.  La amistad es un sentimiento muy hermoso y sin amigos sería imposible seguir adelante con una sonrisa.
Con un saludo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchas Gracias por el mensaje Alecowan, y sólo quiere decirles que me siento afortunado de estar en este foro y leer y aprender de todos ustedes mis amigos en líneas tantas cosas interesantes e importantes.
Un abrazo en especial a Tigger, Alecowan, Maruja y por supuesto a Gato Gordo.
 
Pásense un súper día, genial a todos los Argentinos que tan buena onda son. Y sigan así de Sencichitos y carismáticos.


----------



## fenixpollo

¡*Felicidades para todos mis amigos* -- alec, Mi Reina (por supuesto), Sole, Miguel y todos!   

_Tal vez sería buena idea explicar lo que es este día, para que los no-Argentinos entiendan bien y para que disfruten del todo la celebración. _


----------



## Soledad Medina

El creador de esta fiesta fue el profesor, músico y odontólogo argentino Enrique Febbraro, después que los astronautas Neil Amstrong, Edwin Buzz Aldrin y Michael Collins llegaran a la luna un 20 de julio de 1969. Pare este amigo argentino, por encima de la epopeya científica, el alunizaje debía ser también una manera de hacer nuevos amigos en otras partes de nuestro planeta. "Ese día -explicó Febbraro-, todos estuvimos pendientes de la suerte de los tres astronautas. Fuimos sus amigos y ellos, amigos del universo".
Antiguo vecino de la ciudad argentina de Lomas de Zamora -partido bonaerense que en mérito a su iniciativa y por decreto municipal, es la Capital Provincial de la Amistad- fundó allí también la Asociación Mundial para el Entendimiento. Fue también profesor de Psicología de la Universidad de la Fundación Carlo Cossimo Borromeo (Italia), y obtuvo el doctorado honoris causa en Ciencias Sociales en 1950, por la Academia Americana de la Historia y la Ciencia. Poco a poco fue logrando su cometido, primero fue el Superior Gobierno de la Provincia de Buenos Aires que con su decreto N: 235/79 autorizó la celebración y le dio un marco legal. Luego se fueron sumando distintas entidades y extendiéndose por toda la Argentina y por algunos países de América Latina.​


----------



## Eugin

Aunque un día más tarde, un saludo con mucho cariño a todos mis amigotes de este foro... ¡que por suerte son muchos!!!   
 
*"La verdadera amistad es como la fosforescencia, *

*resplandece mejor cuando todo se ha *

*oscurecido". *Rabindranath Tagore (1861-1941) 


¡Gracias por el regalo de su amistad!!
¡Un beso grande a cada uno!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Wow...*
*no sabía que hoy era el día del amigo, nisiquiera que existiera uno (distinto al día del amor y la amistad) *
*Pero pásenlo bien todos mis amigos argentinos, Eugine, Gise, Alejandro... bueno todos, toditos, todititos.*
*Y también un feliz día para mis amigos españoles y mexicanos y estadounidenses y peruanos e ingleses y franceses y canadienses y... bueno saben que a todos *


----------

